# Cape May / Wildwood 10-1 to 10-4



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Fished Cape May /WWC beaches Sat-Mon_Wed BLUEFISH Everywhere, will eat Every Mullet you have . A couple were 3#


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Hey Barry*

The usual spots?


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Yea poverty we got 20, most nice size. Went to the crest thurs. 18 Blues and a 26" striper for my G/F Ann all on mullet stripes was released. Lots of Wind, had to use 6 OZ Sputniks and they were moving south.. Get ready after the Blow! Might be the Start of the PARTY!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Cool*

As soon as I get time I'll see ya around.


----------

